# Comfort Colors supplier on west coast?



## Danielle (Aug 22, 2008)

I am looking for a local (west coast) supplier/distributor of the comfort colors products. It tales me a week to get them from my current supplier and the shipping to speed up the process kills all profits! Ny help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TIREIRON (Jun 19, 2012)

Danielle said:


> I am looking for a local (west coast) supplier/distributor of the comfort colors products. It tales me a week to get them from my current supplier and the shipping to speed up the process kills all profits! Ny help is greatly appreciated.


I'm actually interested in these blanks. How do they hold up? A bird told me that the garment dyed shirts fade, but then again, I've also heard good things about them.

Appreciate any info.


----------



## Spirit Sparkle (Jul 24, 2012)

This is a little late but Americana Sportswear shows them (don't know if they actually stock them). Americana is in Santa Fe Springs (I think).


----------

